# Schwinn Trainlight



## jd56 (Sep 19, 2012)

I opened up the trainlight that is on my 49 Phantom. And I'm confused. The tray only snuggly fits 2 "D" cell batteries but there is a large void at the bulb end of the battery tray. There has to be a picture that someone has that shows this assembly.
Could someone please post a few clear pictures with and without the batteries installed.
Is it possible I have a part missing at the forward end of the battery tray?
The rear ground side contact spring seems intact and there is no more of the spring to strech out to make up for the void. I know one thing for sure, the light will not work if the batteries can't make contact at both contacts...is the bulb the front positive contact? Is there a spring missing maybe?

Thanks in advance
JD
Here are a few pics of the assy once the cover was removed. Oh and the lens is in amazing condition, I was surprised to see it was plastic. I don't know why I would have thought it was glass.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2012)

The batteries don't touch the bulb and the back ground.  If they did the light would never go off.  There is suppossed to be wiring/parts on the front that goes to the switch.  Then more wiring/parts that goes from the switch to the bulb.  I believe you may have some parts missing.  I may have a light try out of a bike that I can take some pictures for you.  If I can find the try I will post some pictures.  Roger


----------



## jd56 (Sep 19, 2012)

*I'd appreciate that*

Thanks Roger, Please see if You have a chance to shoot me a pic or two.
You send it to my email if that is easier.
douglas.jd56@gmail


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2012)

I was was wrong with what I stated.  The switch wires into the back.  Hopefully these will help.  If you double click on the pictures they will get bigger.  If you want other pictures of this let me know.   Roger


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 19, 2012)

The one you have does not work like the light in the photos above.  There should be a fiber disk with a metal contact in the center similar to the one on the other end.  It slides into the tabs at the front of the battery tray.  I'll try to find a photo.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 19, 2012)

*yup yup*



Ozark Flyer said:


> The one you have does not work like the light in the photos above.  There should be a fiber disk with a metal contact in the center similar to the one on the other end.  It slides into the tabs at the front of the battery tray.  I'll try to find a photo.




Same as the early delta horns. Card stock disc with the contact. Nice looking phantom fender and light tray!


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2012)

.If you need a detailed pic.let me know and I will take a picture of one of mine.


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2012)

Rhenning got ya covered


----------



## jd56 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ozark Flyer said:


> The one you have does not work like the light in the photos above.  There should be a fiber disk with a metal contact in the center similar to the one on the other end.  It slides into the tabs at the front of the battery tray.  I'll try to find a photo.




I assume this is the tray you mentioned

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-Sc...528?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564c793db8


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2012)

I dont know if yours is the same but this is what mine looks like.Only wire is from the switch..Light makes contact directly to battery.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 20, 2012)

Is it possible to get you to send me a pic of the front of the battery contact to the bulb?
I just installed a new flashlight bulb and when the front battery is resting on what I think is the battery stop I still have a lot more room before the battery makes contact.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Is it possible to get you to send me a pic of the front of the battery contact to the bulb?
> I just installed a new flashlight bulb and when the front battery is resting on what I think is the battery stop I still have a lot more room before the battery makes contact.




It appears in your pictures that your batteries need to slide forward to the four stop tabs on the carrier. A flashlight bulb may not be long enough. Having the correct bulb may be the ticket, along with sliding up your batteries. I could be wrong though.   ......lol.......


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2012)

mine does not have a battery stop.I would bend out the stop tabs and make a connection to the back of the bulb and see if it works.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 22, 2012)

Ozark Flyer said:


> The one you have does not work like the light in the photos above.  There should be a fiber disk with a metal contact in the center similar to the one on the other end.  It slides into the tabs at the front of the battery tray.  I'll try to find a photo.




Dan
Found this on ebay at $40....this looks like what I need and the disk / strap seems to be the item missing. Is this an item that easily obtainable or should I just give up and purchase the item?


----------



## snickle (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah thats the part you're missing, if I had a few small springs lying around I would try to fit a spring in between the positive terminal of the battery to the bulb first.


----------

